
Ars Technica Reviews Intel's Clear Linux OS - whalesalad
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/02/linux-distro-review-intels-own-clear-linux-os/
======
dbsmith83
I really appreciated the walkthrough of solving the installation of ZFS on the
OS. It was so thorough and realistic, I almost got the headache as if it were
I debugging the issue! I applaud the author's determination in getting it
working.

